# South Kyme Golf Club



## Herbie (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been thinking about this review slot for a while and decided to do one about my new club. Never done a review but I will have a go at anything. 

South Kyme Golf Club
Skinners lane
South Kyme

Getting There.
              At the half way point on the A17 between Boston and Sleaford turn North on the B1395 as you come to South kyme immediately over the river bridge turn right into skinners lane, 100 yds car park on right. Coming from the North side, will mean a journey from Horncastle on the 153 through Coningsby (Home of Active RAF Base and BBMF) through Tattershall then Billinghay, after Billinghay pick up B1395 for South Kyme.

Parking.
        Substantial parking area on the right opposite the club house, gravel surface.

Changing Rooms.
               On the small size but perfectly formed and clean.

Pro Shop.
        Situated on the left as you enter clubhouse, on the small size but very well equipped, with a very friendly and helpful Pro to greet you on most occasions.

Practice Facilities.
                   Some of the best practice facilities you are not likely to get at most other clubs. A huge practice range with flagged greens dotted about where you can enjoy balls galore down there, balls are available by the tube full from the pro shop or you can use your own. South kyme also has a very well kept putting green in front of the clubhouse and a chipping/putting green alongside the 1st and 10th tees.

Price.
      Subject to change but you are looking to pay around Â£16 to Â£18 per round.

Greens.
      As a member I may boast here but the greens are superb, I would match them against many a club I have played, greenkeeper really deserves a pat on the back.
The greens are Medium to small in size and their generally flat appearence hides the subtle undulations and slopes and can deceive many a good golfer, some are particularly difficult to read.

Fairways.
         Perfectly serviceable but I have to admit not the best I have played on. Generous proportions can catch out the confident big hitter but also reward a reasonable shot.

Rough.
     Not too much about but where it is one should avoid as it can be serious in places..

Bunkers.
        There have always been a good few bunkers, but now recent developments have introduced more. One or two bunkers may not be made clear to a newbie to the course and one or two are located in spots more likely to trouble big hitters.

Water.
      Only 7 holes offer water hazard depending on how you play the holes concerned. Holes 2/4/5/10/13/14/15





Looking down the 15th at green over the pond that often catches the second shot for many on this par 5.





14th hole can be played from two different directions depending on tee changes, both offer cracking challenge for water babies 





Play your approach on the 10th to the left side of the green and risk kicking into or rolling into the pond.





View down the 4th, dont slice it down here and this pond comes back at you on the 5th hole where it is a little more obvious and inviting. 
This is serious water but dont be surprised if you end up in a ditch on this course as it is so well endowed with drainage that this course can be played when many are forced to close.

Length.
       6566yds but only 6194 off the yellows making it a course a good player should expect a decent score though many often struggle. 

Difficulty.
           This is a difficult one, I think it is competitive from the medal tees but not too difficult to get round if you keep reasonably tidy and can putt reasonably well, but its one of those courses that changes seriously when the wind comes out to play and can rob you blind if you try to do a little too much.

Speed of Play.
             I have rarely seen it too busy, but even during comps there doesnt seem to be any level of frustration related time issue and comps get through in good time, maybe the course design and flatness helps all standard of play.

Memorable holes.
                For me its the 3rd,the 7th(a par 5 with OOB down the right and a well protected green that needs a good read), 10th,13th/14th and 15th all water holes.

Club House.
           Not a huge place but very comfortable with excellent staff, facilities, beer price and quality food at a reasonable price.The members you will find here are nothing but the friendliest and helpful, of all the clubs I have visited, this one sits  up there with the best as regards welcome feel good factor. 

Overall.
        South Kyme sits in an area surrounded by history, not least its own. Built in 1990 by farmer Ted Maplethorpe, this fenland course has been through many changes over the years, ground work,tree planting etc,in particular a commemorative tree planting around the 3rd green is planned in memory of an air crew who crashed just beyond this point after returning from a sorte during ww2, I belive it will be  a number of trees representing the nationalities of those who died. Soon this course will become parkland course when it matures. A par 72 that is more challenging than it first appears.

If I were to grade this golf course by comparing it in all aspects to many others I have played, I would give it a comfortable 7 out of ten which Im sure would be an 8 as things mature, improve and develop. Considering the age of this club I think it future is an excellent prospect.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 23, 2009)

Played hear about 10 years ago when my brother in law was based at RAF Coningsby i think it cost me Â£8 in an honesty box it was a windy day but the course was absoluetly spot on when i came i told my mates and they couldn't believe i got a game on a private course for Â£8. Sadly i haven't been back as was posted elsewhere.


----------



## Herbie (Mar 25, 2009)

Played hear about 10 years ago when my brother in law was based at RAF Coningsby i think it cost me Â£8 in an honesty box it was a windy day but the course was absoluetly spot on when i came i told my mates and they couldn't believe i got a game on a private course for Â£8. Sadly i haven't been back as was posted elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

A lot has happened in 10 yrs and more ongoing stuff too, if you ever get the chance you should have another spin.


----------

